# trolling in 40k



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

so, me and some friends were talking about a local tourney coming up next year and ive been taken by the idea of a 40k troll army list.

what that would be is something that isnt offencively powerful, but messes with the enemy on every level, e.g. officer of the fleet from ig -1 to enemy reserve rolls, ratlings pinning alot, and some other things.

what ideas could you think of for a trolling armylist? these can be over any army range, but i will probably be using ig/gk/necrons


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

another example might be; taking a c'tan shard with writhing worldscape and then a bunch of crypteks with tremorstave, forcing your enemy to take alot of dangerours and difficult terrain tests if they wish to move


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Eldar consisting mostly Swooping Hawks who Sky Leap every turn and Night Spinners dropping templates which cause the unit to be in difficult and dangerous terrain next turn.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

The problem with a list like this, is it will only ruin a scrubs day. Any sensible player with a good list will just kick your ass that much harder.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

there is no reason why it cant be a hard list as well, it just messes around your opponent no end


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Pinning doesn't work. You need so many shots to make it worthwhile, and there just aren't enough even in a list maxed with Mortars and Snipers and Collossus.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

ok then, how would you go about creating a trolling armylist?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Nothing but 2 fortune farseers and squads of pathfinders. 2+ re-rollable cover save. Problem?


----------



## kendaop (Feb 17, 2009)

I used to run a Daemons list with Epidemius, Ku'Gath, a Nurgle DP with wings, and then nothing but Plague Bearers and Nurglings. Basically I just ran/shambled around the board, swamping all of the enemy's units until I finally got all of Epidemius' upgrades. Nothing like 50-ish T5 models with 5+Inv save and FNP on the board to piss your opponents off. Oh, and then lots of swarm bases with power weapons that wound on 2+....yeah, people hated my list. It won a few tournaments, but really stout armies could wipe it out easily. Even my opponents who kicked my ass would complain all-game long about how they couldn't kill my guys. I enjoyed it, though. :grin:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

hah i love the pathfinders idea, much like fateweaver makes everything within [some ammount of inches] reroll all failed saves, such a bastard 

also, i think that nurgle build is infamous for being an utter bastard to shift


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

CattleBruiser said:


> Nothing but 2 fortune farseers and squads of pathfinders. 2+ re-rollable cover save. Problem?


Yeah, hideously ineffective shooting for the points, and it dies in combat super fast to most anything. Basically, you spend a lot of points to do nothing, and then die/get ignored.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Problem is that units that mess with the enemy are usaully built around a specific type of army list, or are inherently expensive/weak so it seem the game attivly regulates how much you can screw with the enemy and realistically expect to win. Which is a good thing as most people get face punchingly mad when you move their models or play a dirty trick.

The absolute best example of your intended idea was doul lash before they started handing out transports and psychic defenses like fricking candy.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Problem is that units that mess with the enemy are usaully built around a specific type of army list, or are inherently expensive/weak so it seem the game attivly regulates how much you can screw with the enemy and realistically expect to win. Which is a good thing as most people get face punchingly mad when you move their models or play a dirty trick.
> 
> The absolute best example of your intended idea was doul lash before they started handing out transports and psychic defenses like fricking candy.


Yeah psychic defense is ridiculous. It shouldn't be so absolutely powerful. basically, it's an auto take in any army that has it. Normal fucking space marines (aka, every one that's not grey knights) shouldn't have absolutely overpowered psychic defense. Humans are supposed to be vulnerable to psychic powers after all.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Mine fields, booby traps, etc are annoying and kinda troll like.


----------



## HollowMan (Nov 1, 2011)

CattleBruiser said:


> Nothing but 2 fortune farseers and squads of pathfinders. 2+ re-rollable cover save. Problem?


 Close combat is the problem - so what you do is take harlequins and wraithlords as well. Veil of tears means you can't shoot the harlies at range, t8 and cover (plus possible re-rolls) means good luck shooting at the wraithlords, and the pathfinders are sitting pretty with their 2+ cover saves. Unlike pathfinders, harlies and wraithlords are not too concerned when people come looking for CC.


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

I generally dont get this, how are the Wraithlords hard to hit? Towering monstrous creatures dont seem like a hard target to pick out.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Durandal said:


> Yeah, hideously ineffective shooting for the points, and it dies in combat super fast to most anything. Basically, you spend a lot of points to do nothing, and then die/get ignored.


Spoken by someone who`s obviously never faced it before. 

I lost a Hive Tyrant in a single turn to ONE such unit, and the following turn saw the death of my carnifex. 

Hideously ineffective shooting my arse.  



JackalMJ said:


> I generally dont get this, how are the Wraithlords hard to hit? Towering monstrous creatures dont seem like a hard target to pick out.


He was referring to their toughness of 8, meaning that the majority of weapons simply cannot hurt them or require exceptional dice rolling.


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

the ultimate troll... 6 tervigons in objective mission...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

RedHotMagma said:


> the ultimate troll... 6 tervigons in objective mission...


The ultimate counter-troll to this = Grey Knights.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> The ultimate counter-troll to this = Grey Knights.


Answer to Grey Knights? Furioso Dreadnoughts with blood claws....Sit back and let the Om nom nom's roll! :grin:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

how do you get 6 tervigons in one list, 2 HQ and 3 Troops= 5 tervigons :dunno:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Rock paper exterminus has broken lose in this thread. I counter the furioso dread with a c'tan.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I counter the c'tan with an Imperator Titan.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I counter your Imperator Titan with rust!

MWAHAHAHA!

*ahem*

Failing that, then let's go with Chaos. Chaos corrupt's everything :grin:

OT: The Eldar idea is probably one of the best troll ideas. Lot's of Pathfinders, Harlie's, Wraithlords and a Farseer/Eldrad


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> how do you get 6 tervigons in one list, 2 HQ and 3 Troops= 5 tervigons :dunno:


i meant 5 xD typo sorry


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Spoken by someone who`s obviously never faced it before.
> 
> I lost a Hive Tyrant in a single turn to ONE such unit, and the following turn saw the death of my carnifex.
> 
> Hideously ineffective shooting my arse.


A lot of people at my LGS used to run this tactic, its very inneffective. Nid MCs are the one thing it might be good against, and still, what youre saying above indicates stellar dice rolling. 

The wraithlord/harlequin/pathfinder list is defeated by having an army inside tanks. Eldar ranged anti tank is notoriously bad, and so, you basically out troll the eldar player because, while his stuff might be hard to hurt, he isnt doing anything in response. Its a worse list because, footdar only works defensively, and so many armies anymore can just shoot it right off the table.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Lots of Necron Lychguard with Hyperphase sword and Dispersion Shields, with Necron Lords holding Resurrection Orbs, Sempiternal Weaves and Phase Shifters shoved in there with them. Maybe a C'tan shard with Swarm of Spirit Dust and Grand Illusion. This could be a 1500-2000 list with a pile of units that are a bitch to kill.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

The only troll build I can think of is the following:

Army: Grey Knights
x10 Paladins; x1 Brotherhood Banner (with Falcion), x1 Apothecary, x8 Paladins with Force Falcions.

So, that's x9 Paladins with S4 T4 A4 with +2 Armor Save, +5 Invun Save and Feel No Pain.

Then add Draigo in and give them Counter-Attack, this means even if they are charged they gain yet another attack. So 9 of them will then go up to x5 Attacks (Gain 1 attack for charging anyways but CA gives +1 Attack for being charged) at Strength 4 (and the whole force weapon instant kill thing) and the Apothecary doing x4 Attacks. Now, I'm not sure, but if Draigo is put in the squad, I'm not sure if he gains Counter-Attack as well as he is a IC.... but he might. If that's the case, he'll be S5 A5 gaining +1 Attack on the charge or when charged, which is then A6.

Not sure if you can use another Grand Master to give them Stealth as well.... If you can, great, if not, then no worries. Get a Librarian and cast Sanctuary and the shield one that gives them +6 Cover Save if outside cover and +5 Cover Save if in cover or have stealth... I can't remember exactly.

So, not only does this mean you have x9 Terminators doing x5 Attacks in CC at S4, but you also have FNP on both them and Draigo. Shooting attacks get directed at Draigo and his +3 Invunrable save from Storm Shield, +2 Armor Save and FNP. I don't think they can all fit in a vehicle, but they might be able to in a StormRaven, making them moveable if you can't give them Stealth.

Not sure....


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

A HUGE long line of three maxed-out Necron Lychguard with Shields. Take the HQ who comes with an empowered Veil of Darkness, and another HQ so you can take two Crypteks with Veils.

Turn one teleport right in front of all the enemy shooting and form a nice long line. And of course, you've remembered to put Lords with Res Orbs in each unit.

Enjoy how annoyed your opponent will be trying to shoot at you. :laugh:


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Want to annoy your opponent? Take a pure IG infantry list. It takes so long to set up, move and shoot, you will bore your opponent to death!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

True, but it is a double edged sword. Usually, setting up an moving that many models will give you muscle cramps in your back.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Njal and 3 Rune Priests with Jaws, Watch them all pop lines of death all over the enemy, then counter enemy lash/ hammerhand/ doom/ fortune with lots of 3s. ultimate lol.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Take 3 units of 10 man Vespid.

Your opponent is virtually guaranteed to die from complete surprise or their head has exploded trying to wonder what the fuck you are doing.

For maximum lulz do not take either any Crisis suits or Hammerheads.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'd agree that tons of cheap infantry are the greatest pain for a game. That and give them all the cheap little added abilities that really don't do anything. Then, ensure that you use all those abilities every time you possibly can.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

Best way to troll is to constantly look at your BRB/codex for everything. How many weapons can my tank shoot after moving 8"? Oh wait I think it's a fast vehicle let me check again...not sure which page so I need to refer to the glossary. Can I assault after deepstriking? I'm gonna check my rulebook to make sure. What's my BS again? Let me refer back to the codex.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> True, but it is a double edged sword. Usually, setting up an moving that many models will give you muscle cramps in your back.


I've gotten that. I call it Ork-Lock.


----------



## HollowMan (Nov 1, 2011)

Durandal said:


> The wraithlord/harlequin/pathfinder list is defeated by having an army inside tanks. Eldar ranged anti tank is notoriously bad, and so, you basically out troll the eldar player because, while his stuff might be hard to hurt, he isnt doing anything in response. Its a worse list because, footdar only works defensively, and so many armies anymore can just shoot it right off the table.


 Yes and no - tanks are the worry, but any list has units to worry about. You have 3 wraithlords with bright lances and EML and 3 jesters shooting 3 s6 shots at transports - sprinkle guide and fortune to make shooting or wraithlord cover more effective and you are not doing badly at all. Maugen-Ra is a recommended HQ for popping one more transport a turn.

Especially considering that all those armies who can shoot it off the table CAN'T shoot it off the table. You are not worried about IG with this list. Being almost immune to shooting is the whole point - wraithlords are the closest thing it has to a weak link, and they are t8 and hopefully fortuned up and in cover.

Not an easy thing to play, but if you are good with it you can seriously aggravate your local gunline army.


----------

